# Ford Orders Stop Shipment of 2005 Trucks



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

Ford Orders Stop Shipment Of 2005 Trucks, Mustang Due To Defective Engines -
Ford GT "40" Alleged To Have Defective Cylinder Heads
07 September 2004
Dearborn, Michigan.
Robert Lane

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
updated 27 September 2004, 3:35pm, est. 
Internal Ford Motor Company documents supplied to BlueOvalNews substantiate the article below. We will post scanned copies of these documents on this site in the near future. Until then, let the uninformed take delivery of early model year production vehicles.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
updated 08 September 2004, 10:00pm, est. 
We are now stating for a FACTUAL matter that Ford has ordered assembly plants to stop shipping 2005 model year vehicles due to defective 4.6L and 5.4L engines. Should Ford wish to challenge this information, they know our address.

At this time, we are only ALLEGING that the GT "40" heads are defective.

The article below is presented how it was originally published.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sources at one of Ford's engine plants told BlueOvalNews that Ford Motor Company has instructed assembly plants to stop shipping certain 2005 model year vehicles because they can contain defective 4.6L or 5.4L engines. BlueOvalNews was first altered to the problem after we received a news tip at the end of August. 
The products that can contain the defective engines include the 2005 Ford Mustang GT, 2005 F-Series, 2005 F-Series Super Duty, Ford Expedition and Lincoln Navigator. Ford has instructed the assembly plants to stop shipping vehicles until they are screened to see if they contain the defective engines. It is not known if any products were shipped to consumers before the problem was noticed.

The 2005 model year 4.6L and 5.4L engines in question were built with defective cylinder heads. According to sources, the defective cylinder heads will have an adverse effect on performance and will cause the engine to fail to meet Ford's specifications. <added 27 sept 04: according to internal Ford documents, the engines may contain lower than specified compression>.

It's not immediately clear if Ford will replace the entire engine at the assembly plant or just replace the defective cylinder heads and approve the vehicle for shipment to customers.

A Team Mustang source told BlueOvalNews that a stop shipment order means that Ford won't ship GT Mustangs to dealers, but it doesn't mean that Ford will stop building Mustangs - they can still build V6 powered models until problems with the 4.6L engines are corrected. Further, even though Ford officially launched JOB1 of the Mustang today, shipments don't occur immediately. "Somewhere within two weeks after Job #1 we have an OK to ship meeting where all the upper management on the program proclaim the vehicle is OK to ship. . . .launching a new vehicle in a new plant can have its issues. That's just part of what a launch is all about.", said our source.

In what could prove to be the most devesting news; however, is that the Ford GT "40" is alleged to have cylinder heads that contain defects in the combustion chamber pocket area. According to sources, Ford is allegedly making design changes to the cylinder head and will create a new casting which is targeted for release by 01 January 2005. Rather than issue a recall for the Ford GT, Ford would most likely issue a TSB (technical service bulletin) and repair the vehicles only as needed. Look for an update on the GT heads at a later date.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

2004 was a record year for GM recalling over 1.5 MILLION vehicles.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

this kind of thing happens all the time, when they finally came out with that thunderbird they ordered them all back and production to stop to fix something with that as well

just getting the bugs worked out


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

intlco get a life. i quess chevy never has anything wrong with them. bet if i was to sit here all the time trying to find chevy flubs i would find just as many. so again *get a life * :crying:


----------



## jeffwoehrle (Dec 23, 2003)

intlco HAS a life, doing cut and paste for us all to enjoy.

Hey Bud, keep buying those Chevys...keeps my Fords from getting too expensive :salute:


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

jeffwoehrle said:


> intlco HAS a life, doing cut and paste for us all to enjoy.
> 
> Hey Bud, keep buying those Chevys...keeps my Fords from getting too expensive :salute:


ROFLMAO


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

what a goof i guess he forgets the bomb for a gas tank the chevy pick ups had for 20 years outside the frame oh and then chevy gives everyone $1000 credit to buy a new chevy .what about the people who lost live`s did $1000 dollars cover that . please all mechanical things have problems , i bet you where picked on as a kid ,


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Is this ever going to stop? What about all the problems Chevy has had? I had a 2001 2500 HD and it was pure junk. I had to take into the shop every week for something so I got rid of it.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

not as long as trolls like intlco are around to stir the pot with there *small minds*


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Man oh Man, I dont care what you say about the new SD's. ALL TRUCKS HAVE THEIR PROBLEMS.

GM had the prob's with the Duramaxes when they came out. Dodge had trouble with trannys.

This type of stuff is to be expected, but obvisouly not wanted!

I like all trucks so I dont really favor one more than another, however im drooling over the new 05's. It seems like the guys who hate fords are just using this to make them selves feel better about their truck. But watch, these people who diss these fords, will most likely be the first to buy the new body style Chevy or Dodge when they come out, when that comes, I wonder who will have the last laugh.


----------



## caz1 (Nov 20, 2004)

Intlco come on man this is plowsite not a bash ford site every thing that is made has problems i like ford and chevy i drive a ford right now because i felt it was a beter buy at the time


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

why do I get the feeling I'm on a playground somewhere and all the kids are picking on each other. "My dad is bigger then your dad!" Geez.

Chevy, Ford, Dodge, whatever. They've all had their share of problems over the years and they've also turned out some nice rigs over the years. 

Buck


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

What is plowsite coming to?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

PremierLand said:


> Man oh Man, I dont care what you say about the new SD's. ALL TRUCKS HAVE THEIR PROBLEMS.
> 
> GM had the prob's with the Duramaxes when they came out. Dodge had trouble with trannys.
> 
> ...


Mark
You are right ALL truck makers have had problems at one time or anther. I work for GM at the Truck Assy plant in Pontaic MI. Yes we have stopped shipping trucks for alot of different reasons just like all the other guys. NOT A BIG DEAL IT HAPPENS TO EVERYBODY THAT BUILDS CARS AND TRUCKS. Just let it go. I don't care if you don't buy GM but please buy something made in the USA.

Regards Mike


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

caz1 said:


> Intlco come on man this is plowsite not a bash ford site every thing that is made has problems i like ford and chevy i drive a ford right now because i felt it was a beter buy at the time


I don't think he's bashing Fords. I figure he just found an article that he thought we might all have interest in. While I'm not happy with the article, I still found it interesting.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> I don't think he's bashing Fords. I figure he just found an article that he thought we might all have interest in. While I'm not happy with the article, I still found it interesting.


i think your wrong he has started a couple threads in last couple days just like this. plus every time someone mentions ford he cant help but tell everyone there pieces of sht


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

PSDF350 said:


> i think your wrong he has started a couple threads in last couple days just like this. plus every time someone mentions ford he cant help but tell everyone there pieces of sht


I am by no means A basher, IM THE BASHEE, lol, butmaybe this guy wayyy over paid for his chevy or gmc or what ever he has. So in order to make himself feel better about his purchase, he disses the guys who have problem trucks. Such as this with fords, and im supprised hes not dissing the guys who have tranny problems with their dodges (although their mostly fixed).


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

PSDF350 said:


> i think your wrong he has started a couple threads in last couple days just like this. plus every time someone mentions ford he cant help but tell everyone there pieces of sht


Yea, I probably didn't see those posts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

landcare pa said:


> what a goof i guess he forgets the bomb for a gas tank the chevy pick ups had for 20 years outside the frame oh and then chevy gives everyone $1000 credit to buy a new chevy .what about the people who lost live`s did $1000 dollars cover that . please all mechanical things have problems , i bet you where picked on as a kid ,


If you'll recall the whole story, NBC (a completely unbiased news organization) installed rockets in that 'bomb'. This was proven to be a total setup. I saw a pickup in this time frame that was broad sided at the fuel tank, hit a utility pole, cracked the frame of the truck, and lost maybe a 1/2 gallon of gas. If you look at how many millions of these trucks were on the road and this was truly a problem, there would have been an uproar like the old Pinto's that were truly a fire hazard.


----------



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> I don't think he's bashing Fords. I figure he just found an article that he thought we might all have interest in. While I'm not happy with the article, I still found it interesting.


You are Plow Meister, I am not bashing Fords, as a matter of fact our company still has several '02 ford SD in service right now. But not as plow trucks.
I am just tired of hearing all the ford guys bash chevy on this board. I never hear any of the chevy guys here bashing ford.
I posted these articles to show them that their trucks are not the best, and need improvement.

And in regard to the other comments, we didn't overpay for our chevy's. Chevy has just been offering companies much better commercial fleet lease deals than ford or dodge.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

intlco, aren't you the same one who said that Cooper M&S tires are junk? Everybody else I have heard from has said these are just about the best tires, if not the best, they have ever had for plowing snow, including me, because I just put them on 2 of our trucks based on the recommendations I have heard. 

Maybe you don't have anything positive to say about anything. Maybe you are just a troll with nothing better to do. You probably argue about whether the sun actually rises in the east.

All manufacturers have problems with their vehicles, especially the first year something is new. Most of those articles you are quoting either here or on the other thread are over a year old. A lot of good that does anybody. 

Find something positive to say and then maybe your outlook on life will change.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

flykelley said:


> Mark
> You are right ALL truck makers have had problems at one time or anther. I work for GM at the Truck Assy plant in Pontaic MI. Yes we have stopped shipping trucks for alot of different reasons just like all the other guys. NOT A BIG DEAL IT HAPPENS TO EVERYBODY THAT BUILDS CARS AND TRUCKS. Just let it go. I don't care if you don't buy GM but please buy something made in the USA.
> 
> Regards Mike


Amen to that Union Brother


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

flykelley said:


> Mark
> You are right ALL truck makers have had problems at one time or anther. I work for GM at the Truck Assy plant in Pontaic MI. Yes we have stopped shipping trucks for alot of different reasons just like all the other guys. NOT A BIG DEAL IT HAPPENS TO EVERYBODY THAT BUILDS CARS AND TRUCKS. Just let it go. I don't care if you don't buy GM but please buy something made in the USA.
> 
> Regards Mike


Amen to that Union Brother 

Intlco is right. Alot of chevy bashing does go on. He is just trying to say "hey fords have their problems too". This site is really starting to suck b/c of this mine's better than yours is ****.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

flykelley said:


> Mark
> You are right ALL truck makers have had problems at one time or anther. I work for GM at the Truck Assy plant in Pontaic MI. Yes we have stopped shipping trucks for alot of different reasons just like all the other guys. NOT A BIG DEAL IT HAPPENS TO EVERYBODY THAT BUILDS CARS AND TRUCKS. Just let it go. I don't care if you don't buy GM but please buy something made in the USA.
> 
> Regards Mike


Amen to that Union Brother 

Intlco is right. Alot of chevy bashing does go on. He is just trying to say "hey fords have their problems too". This site is really starting to suck b/c of this mine's better than yours *****.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

blade_masters said:


> Amen to that Union Brother
> 
> Intlco is right. Alot of chevy bashing does go on. He is just trying to say "hey fords have their problems too". This site is really starting to suck b/c of this mine's better than yours *****.


I wouldn't say he is right. Do two wrongs make a right? I would say he has made his point and now it is time for everyone to move on, including Intlco.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

i think he has a problm with guys not liking the fact that chevy has a independent front suspension becuase beyond that there is no real chevy bashing. but i did make a comment a couple weeks ago that seemed to set him off on his tangent. it was durajunk. it was all ment in fun. he just has thin skin becuase he feels insecure about himself/chevys what have you. me personally i prefer ford but if you want a chevy or dodge more power to you. becuase like i have said many times *all big 3 you cant go wrong* but i prefer a solid front axle and chevy doesn't have one so to me they are not the kind of truck i would buy. *if thats chevy bashing so be it.*


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

I agree thats why i bought a ford


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Why are there 2 posts missing??


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

700R4 thats all the reason I need to never buy another Chevy.You know how many of those dam things I have had rebuilt at $1500 a pop?


----------



## GTL Inc. (Sep 21, 2004)

*December 7th 1973*

I survied the bom that for made a 1973 Pinto with exploeding gas tank. I had the car for 3.5 years not recived nothing in the mail from ford about it. They Ford covered it so well they had figuried that if caught they would just pay the claim in stead of fixing the mess.

Shortly after it came out, you could see some typ of cheap guard being placed by the muffler.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

My truck is better than your truck.. naner naner naner


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Crumm said:


> My truck is better than your truck.. naner naner naner


ROFLMAO

by the way my truck is better than yours so there.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

No way mine is better than yours


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

trouble maker. theres no way yours is better than mine becuase mine is the bestest there is or ever will be


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

But I have three so quantity takes over your quality so mine is better....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Would you 2 stop this nonsense. :realmad:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Because mine is better than all yours put together. lolol


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

:waving: :salute: :waving: 
















By the way mine is better than yours..


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

It looks like this is turning into the . thread where all the little kids are hanging out.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Can I play? Can I play? hu hu Can I play?

I work my ford's so I can afford a chevy.


----------



## Cooters Dodge (Oct 18, 2004)

I'll Play! Both Ford And Chevy S----!


----------



## Grant (Jan 23, 2001)

Does newness count??? I just bought an '05 F-250. If not, I'm taking my ball and going home. So there!


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

you do I'll tell my mommy. naner, naner, naner.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*trucks?*

Arguing about which truck is better on the net is like running in the special olympics. No matter what place you come in, you are still a ******.....


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

CAT226B said:


> Arguing about which truck is better on the net is like running in the special olympics. No matter what place you come in, you are still a ******.....


LMAO! This is just another stupid thread that needs to be deleted along with the "." thread. I feel like I'm in romper room at times.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

CAT226B said:


> Arguing about which truck is better on the net is like running in the special olympics. No matter what place you come in, you are still a ******.....


I think you still have time to edit that last post. I think it would be better to say they all come in as a winner.


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re-calls*

to those that Don*t know ME?--Ole JIM--I have nothing for Nor Against any Make Truck! I Tell IT Exactally as I See IT! & I have had E*M All! & I talk to Every-Body--& I have Had CRAP in All of E*M--I bought a New CHEVY in 73--to Just Haul the U.S.Mail-IN! Biggest Piece of CRAP I have ever Owned!--Had to Call Ralph Nader to Get GM to Take It BACK!--& a Few Yrs AGO! Iwas walking through a Salvage Yard & saw a Pretty Nice Ole 75 CHEVY Pick-Up & Inquired?--& Ended UP Buying IT!--& I have been Running It ever Since!--Dam Nice Ole Truck--never Failed Me Yet! w/ over 300.000 mile so IT!--So that Proves to ME theres BAD Ones & GOOD Ones!--& I have a had a Lot of FORDS older Models as I stated in a Previous Post I hear a Lot of Good Stuff on the Newer FORD Power Strokes!--& like Many Others! Truck Owners! IF? I did Have the $$ I*D BUY a FORD Power Stroke!--from What I Hear? Their One HELL of a TRUCK!--I have Driven a lot of Chevys & GMCs Diesels & after Driving a Neighbors New Ford Diesel--GMS are NOT even in the Same CLASS!--& NO Punnnn Intended!--just the TRUTH the Whole TRUTH & Nothing But-The TRUTH!--& NO!--I have never Owned a FORD DIESEL--but-as soon as Iget Hold of $$$$--I will Own One!-it may Bee? an Older Model--But it will be a FORD! & just so YOU Know!--Being HONEST! I drive a Chevy every DAY & Plow w/ an 88 DODGE!--& I*M Re-Storing a 75 FORD Pick-Up that was My DADs & I*D Restore His Pick-Up if It was a JAP Piece of CRAP!--because It was HIS!--& I*M 70 yrs OLD!--& I joined this PLOW Site because I been Plowing SNOW for over 50 Yrs--& have Plowed w/ Little Biddie JEEPS to Walter Snow Fighers!--& I*M TOLD I*M Pretty Dam GOOD at IT TOO--& I*LL HELP Any-ONE that ASKS ME!--& all this B/S! about Whos? or What Make is BEST??--BOTTOM LINE! There All GREAT when Their RUNNING!--ENOUGH SAID!--Ole JIM--


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Jim, you have a unique way of posting but you're allright in my book!  :waving:


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

The Boss said:


> Jim, you have a unique way of posting but you're allright in my book!  :waving:


Jim seems like a very nice guy :waving:


----------



## saleen49 (Jan 31, 2005)

"Originally Posted by flykelley
Mark
You are right ALL truck makers have had problems at one time or anther. I work for GM at the Truck Assy plant in Pontaic MI. Yes we have stopped shipping trucks for alot of different reasons just like all the other guys. NOT A BIG DEAL IT HAPPENS TO EVERYBODY THAT BUILDS CARS AND TRUCKS. Just let it go. I don't care if you don't buy GM but please buy something made in the USA.

Regards Mike"

A stop in production can occur if a single bad part is found and it is possible that the whole lot might be bad, i have seen this were i work at the Chicago Assembly Plant were the Ford 500/Freestyle & Mercury Montego are built, this is nothing new and happens from time to time so that all parts which fall under the effected lot can be changed out, I have seen thousands of cars held to recheck nut and bolt torques, American auto's are getting better and the lower warrenty claims are proof of that, the big three is taking its lumps from Toyota and is learning from its mistakes,

I second that Union Brother


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Crumm said:


> My truck is better than your truck.. naner naner naner


My truck is not touching your truck!!!! 

Yes ,Boss some times we all act like kids? don't we!!! lol


----------

